# Recordings Transfer 'Not an active Feature'?



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd like to be able to transfer recordings to and from my external hard drive(s) attached to my Hoppers from my Joeys. Apparently this is not possible. Am I missing something? If not Dish please fix!

Thanks!

Barney


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

EHD is for H2k only. So, no J's EHD.


----------



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

P Smith said:


> EHD is for H2k only. So, no J's EHD.


I know. What I'm saying is that I'd like to do is manage (transfer) programs on the "parent" (linked) Hopper's native and attached "EHD's" from a Joey. Right now I can only view and edit recordings on the "EHD's" from a Joey.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Does anyone knows if transfers using the Joey is in the works?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

garys said:


> Does anyone knows if transfers using the Joey is in the works?


I don't see any technical aspect what would require J to make a transfer; all processes happening on h2k side; I would image J could send a request to h2k for the transfer ...


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You should be able to access your EHD from the Hopper and the Joeys. in the My Recordings screen, hit the red button then select 'External Device'.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

You can view EHD recordings already on the drive via a Joey, but you can only transfer to/from EHD via the Hopper.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

3HaloODST said:


> You can view EHD recordings already on the drive via a Joey, but you can only transfer to/from EHD via the Hopper.


Just a guess here... but I'm thinking this might be intentional, to prevent people from having their EHD stuff accidentally deleted by surprise from the Joeys.

In order to perform such a feature, they would have to lock-out all other devices whenever one device started a transfer to prevent interruption... so if a Joey initiated a transfer, then the other Joeys and the Hopper itself would have to be locked out from doing anything with the EHD.

It's probably just cleaner, since the EHD can only connect to a Hopper anyway, to just handle all the transfer functions there where you have a single contact point already... then just give Joeys read-only access for playback.

I'd be surprised if we ever see a Joey be able to modify the EHD content of a Hopper-connected drive... though perhaps they could eventually allow you to connect and EHD to a Joey.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Makes sense. I forgot to mention, but you can delete things from the EHD via a Joey. Just no transferring, since (as you said) it can't be interrupted. I wonder what happens if I try to access the EHD from a Joey while transferring? I will experiment.


----------



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> ...then just give Joeys read-only access for playback.
> 
> I'd be surprised if we ever see a Joey be able to modify the EHD content of a Hopper-connected drive... though perhaps they could eventually allow you to connect and EHD to a Joey.


 I have been able to delete a program from an EHD from my Joey....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BarneyC said:


> I have been able to delete a program from an EHD from my Joey....


That's what surprises me... my guess would make sense if Joeys had read-only access... but if you allow Joeys to delete EHD content, why not let them archive too?

I am surprised a bit to learn that from a couple of posts since my theorizing.


----------



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

Exact-a-mundo. Someone who knows how should report this issue to the authorities!


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> That's what surprises me... my guess would make sense if Joeys had read-only access... but if you allow Joeys to delete EHD content, why not let them archive too?
> 
> I am surprised a bit to learn that from a couple of posts since my theorizing.


My guess is because deleting is nearly instantaneous whereas transferring takes a good bit more time. Also, they'd need to implement a way to show the EHD transfer status via the Joey whereas just deleting, no status needed?


----------

